# Tuto : partage Mac/PC d'une imprimante USB



## lalsaco (15 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

 J'ai longtemps cherché à pouvoir imprimer depuis mes 2 ordis (G4/400 sous OS X 10.3.9 et PC portable sous Windows XP). J'ai lu de nombreux post ici et sur d'autres forums sans trouver de réponse. J'ai trouvé une solution que je vous propose ici.

Ce tuto présente la méthode pour avoir :

 votre imprimante branchée en USB sur le mac (Je l'ai fait sous OS X 10.3.9)
 partager des fichiers

*NB Cette solution impose que le mac soit sous tension et hors veille afin de pouvoir imprimer.*

 Si c'est ce que vous souhaitez, alors c'est parti. 

 D'abord, occupons nous du mac.

 Activez le partage de fichiers et d'imprimantes
 Ouvrez les préférences système, sélectionnez "partage" et activer les rubriques "Partage de fichiers Mac", "Partage Windows", "Session à distance" et "Partage d'imprimantes".
 Activez Samba
Samba est une fonctionnalité intégrée à Mac OS. Pour l'activer, aller dans le dossier Applications, Utilitaires et ouvrez 3Format de répertoire". Pour faire des modifications, cliquez sur le cadenas en bas et rentrez votre mot de passe administrateur. Cochez "SMB" et cliquez sur configurer. Renommer le groupe de travail avec un nom simple (par exemple : maison). Notez bien ce nom ! Valider puis cliquez sur appliquer.

Au PC maintenant.

 Ouvrez le panneau de configuration. (Démarrer/Paramètres/panneau de configuration)
 Sélectionnez "Connexions réseau" puis "créer un réseau domestique" et suivez la procédure.
 Moi, je me connecte via un routeur, je choisis donc "Cet ordinateur se connecte via une passerelle résidentielle"
 Donnez un nom de partage à votre PC.
 Pour le nom du groupe de travail, donner le même nom que pour le Mac (maison était l'exemple ci-dessus)
 Choisissez d'activer le partage d'imprimante et de fichiers.
Pour la dernière étape, faites comme bon vous semble. n'ayant qu'un PC en réseau, moi j'ai choisit de terminer ici (dernière option). Il faudra redémarrer le PC.
Une fois le PC redémarré, on va vérifier si le réseau est bien configuré :

Allez dans "démarrer/Paramètres/Panneau de Configuration"
Sélectionnez "connextion Réseau"
Puis, sur la gauche, cliquez sur "Favoris réseau" et enfin "Voir les ordinateurs du groupe de travail"
Double cliquez sur le Mac et entrez votre identifiant et mot de passe
L'imprimante doit être visible.

Revenir dans le panneau de configuration.

 Sélectionnez "Imprimante et télécopieur" et cliquez sur "Ajouter une imprimante".
 Sélectionnez Imprimante réseau ou imprimante reliée à un autre ordi.
 Recherchez l'imprimante. Pour pouvoir la trouver, le Mac doit être allumé et en activité (pas en veille).
 Sélectionnez le pilote d?impression générique "MS Publisher Color Printer"
Validez et c'est fini. On peut imprimer une page de test.

Attention :

Cette méthode fonctionne mais elle est contraignante.
- Le Mac doit être allumé et hors veille (oui, je sais, je radote :rateau
- L'identifiant et le mot de passe doivent être redonné à chaque redémarrage du  PC Sinon, l'imprimante ne sera plus reconnue !

Personnellement, je m'oriente vers l'achat d'un serveur d'impression pour m'affranchir de celà. Si quelqu'un peut me dire comment éviter de redonner le log et le pswd, je serai heureux d'essayer.

J'espère que tout cela sera utile à certains


----------



## CBi (15 Novembre 2005)

Merci pour ce tutoriel, mais en fait, en ce qui me concerne, je suis déjà passé à l'étape suivante = mon imprimante Canon 550i est branchée via serveur au réseau éthernet.

Mon problème est le pilote d'impression, Canon ne fournissant je crois que des pilotes pour imprimantes USB = sur iMac, j'utilise un pilote Gimp Print, mais sur PC, existe-t-il un équivalent ou faut-il se se rabattre sur le pilote d'impression générique "MS Publisher Color Printer" ?


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Novembre 2005)

Tu notes que :





			
				lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> (...) L'identifiant et le mot de passe doivent être redonné à chaque redémarrage du  PC Sinon, l'imprimante ne sera plus reconnue ! (...)


Chez moi, je t'avais indiqué que j'avais choisi les mêmes logins et mots de passe sur le PC et le Mac.

Et d'un précédent post, tu indiquais :





			
				lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> (...) De mon côté, sur chaque machine, j'ai un compte pour moi et un pour ma copine... (...)


Alors, j'ai poussé la question un peu plus loin.

J'ai créé plusieurs comptes sur mon PC, et des comptes identiques sur mon Mac, avec les mêmes mots de passe sur les deux machines, en plus de mes comptes habituels (sur le PC, je me retrouve avec Login1 avec MotDePasse1 et Login2 avec MotDePasse2 ; sur le Mac, je me retrouve avec Login1 avec MotDePasse1, Login2 avec MotDePasse2 et MonLoginCourant avec MonMotDePasseCourant.)

Sur le Mac, j'active le "Partage Windows" pour les comptes correspondants à ceux du PC (Login1 et Login2) dans "Préférence système"->"Partage"->bouton "Comptes". 

Ainsi, depuis le PC, je peux me logger sous l'un ou l'autre des comptes (Login1 ou Login2), et imprimer via le Mac qui est loggé sous un autre compte (MonLoginCourant), ou qui n'est même loggé sous aucun compte, et passé en mode "économie d'énergie".

Intéressant non ?


----------



## Yann D (12 Janvier 2006)

MERCI BEAUCOUP LALSACO
mais le problème est que l'imprimante n'est pas à moi et qu'elle doit rester connectée au réseau! Snif? impossible donc?


----------

